# Mi Hijita, Talindra Bonita (Poesia Para Paulina) (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Una poesia dedicada con todo el amor de un padre a su hija querida.

Hijita, Talindre bonita 
ser de mi alma 
sorrisa de juventud
ojos de bondad 
rostro precioso 
princesa alegre 
todo mi hijita, Talindre


----------

